
Finally a Privacy Policy widget and template that people can understand - legalmonster
https://www.legalmonster.com/features/privacy-policy-widget
======
tastroder
"At Legal Monster we believe that privacy policies should be easy to read and
understand." Mobile chrome gave me something that definitely looked different
than those screenshots, any reason you're not using that?

The one you are using is fine by the way, one click option to reject all the
optional stuff no sane user will ever willingly agree to. I don't want to
understand privacy policies, I want a clear and prominent button that tells
sites "no and now give me the content I'm here for, do whatever you legally
get away with and stop bothering me as if this button click had any impact".
Everything else just feels like an all too common dark pattern.

~~~
legalmonster
Thanks for your comment :-) This is a privacy policy widget and not a cookie
notification, which I believe is what you are describing and saw on the
website.

------
Nextgrid
> By continuing, I agree to receive email marketing from Legal Monster ApS
> about webinars, product updates and latest news.

When offering privacy compliance solutions the least you should do is be GDPR-
compliant yourself.

